
DoD Guide to Detecting Agile BS - killjoywashere
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2019/09/22/how-fake-agile-at-dod-risks-national-security/#23725c678fa8
======
anigbrowl
Direct link:
[https://media.defense.gov/2018/Oct/09/2002049591/-1/-1/0/DIB...](https://media.defense.gov/2018/Oct/09/2002049591/-1/-1/0/DIB_DETECTING_AGILE_BS_2018.10.05.PDF)

Much love to whoever wrote this paragon of clarity and brevity.

